# hello



## PotatoPotarto (Jul 25, 2019)

I take it you need to post here to be able to post elsewhere?


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Huh?


----------



## rugswept (May 8, 2019)

Hi. Yes, you post here and are cleared by the admins to post elsewhere. 
Give them a little time and read parts of the site to see the areas you are looking for. 

Some start their discussions here. 
Good Luck @ TAM


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

PotatoPotarto said:


> I take it you need to post here to be able to post elsewhere?


Yes, that's right.

You should be able to post in any of our forums now.


----------

